# Frode Roe - Award Winning Aquarist



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

This guy does beautiful work... there are photos and tips on this site...I found this yesterday...

Frode Roe

Definately worth a look...


----------



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

I checked out your link and was blown away. That guy has some of the best looking tanks I have ever seen. I think I liked his first 140 gal tank the best. I thought my tanks looked pretty decent, but his tanks make mine look like crap. 

If you like that link, here is a another one I stumbled on awhile ago. Its not quite as good, but it has some great tanks too, along with some good information

AGA 2002


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

When i found that site i said the same thing !! 

Thanks for that link... thats one I had not found , I love looking at tank photos , after all the hard work that is put into " gardening " a tank it is nice to share the look ! There are some very nice tanks in that site ( and lots of them ) 
It seems that most of the tanks that are outstanding to view have one thing in common... 
3 WPG *MINIMUM* ! ( more times then not 4 WPG )
Thats when things get tricky ... :hehe: I am still searching for the correct balance to get that effect without Algae trouble. Ferts , Ferts , Ferts (too much...not enough ) :fire:
My search continues ... 

Thanks again Tom... Happy Holidays...


----------



## CanadaChris (Dec 28, 2002)

OOOPS! I guess i was speachless after looking at those tanks!
As the crocodile hunter would say " aren't they georgeous"


----------

